# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  شروع کار برنامه نویسی موبایل

## Mohammadreza Heidari

با سلام.
لطفا اگر دوستان محبت کنند بهترین روش شروع کار برای برنامه نویسی موبایل رو شرح بدن چون من اصلا در این زمینه کار نکردم هیچ اطلاعاتی ازش ندارم.

لطفا کامل توضیح بدین که چه محدودیت هایی در این نوع برنامه نویسی وجود داره ؟
چطور میشه برنامه ای که نوشته شده رو تست کرد ؟
و اطلاعاتی از این قبیل.

با تشکر.

----------


## Mohammadreza Heidari

یعنی هیچکس نمیدونه چطوری برنامه نویسی Mobile روشروع کرده ؟ ای ول !!!

----------


## tehranchi

> با سلام.
> لطفا اگر دوستان محبت کنند بهترین روش شروع کار برای برنامه نویسی موبایل رو شرح بدن چون من اصلا در این زمینه کار نکردم هیچ اطلاعاتی ازش ندارم.
> 
> لطفا کامل توضیح بدین که چه محدودیت هایی در این نوع برنامه نویسی وجود داره ؟
> چطور میشه برنامه ای که نوشته شده رو تست کرد ؟
> و اطلاعاتی از این قبیل.
> 
> با تشکر.


اول از همه باید مشخص بشه شما چقدر از برنامه نویسی سررشته دارید چون باید مفاهیم کلی و اساسی برنامه نویسی از جمله شی گرایی رو حتما بدونید

بعدشم چون از لحاظ سخت افزاری ما تو این زمینه محدودیت داریم و در نتیجه مدیریت های ضعیفیم داریم رو حافظه و سرعت پس یجورایی باید مثل برنامه نویسی تحت داس به اون نگاه کنی

خوب برنامه نویسی تو این خطه از دو راه می شه شروع کرد :
1- برنامه نویسی تحت سیمبین
2- برنامه نویسی تحت j2me

شما اول باید راحتو انتخاب کنی بعدش شروع کنی به مطالعه

واسه تست اوناهم باید SDK و یا EMULATOR مربوطه را دانلود کنی بعدش خیلی راحت شبیه سازی می شه که این جا اما و اگر هایی داره که الان جاش نیست بگم
موفق باشی

----------


## Mohammadreza Heidari

من حدود 3 سال هست که با دات نت کار میکنم البته قبل از دات نت با زبان های زیادی کار کردم . اما دات نت زبانی هست که میخوام ادامه بدم. با زبان های VB.Net و C#‎.Net کار میکنم از شی گرایی هم چیزهایی میدونم که فکر کنم کافی باشه.

منظورم هم از این سوال این هست که شما راهنمایی کنید که کدوم راه بهتره اون رو انتخاب کنم ؟




> خوب برنامه نویسی تو این خطه از دو راه می شه شروع کرد :
> 1- برنامه نویسی تحت سیمبین
> 2- برنامه نویسی تحت j2me


این دو راه رو هم اگه بیشتر توضیح بدین ممنون میشم.




> واسه تست اوناهم باید SDK و یا EMULATOR مربوطه را دانلود کنی


اگه لینکش رو بدید ممنون میشم.

با تشکر. :لبخند:

----------


## Aidin

کاش یک جستجو ساده در سایت میکردیدن
خیلی راجع به این موضوع بحث کردیم
https://barnamenevis.org/search...earchid=520700

----------


## Mohammadreza Heidari

> کاش یک جستجو ساده در سایت میکردیدن
> خیلی راجع به این موضوع بحث کردیم
> https://barnamenevis.org/search...earchid=520700


جستجو کردم اما شاید مدل جستجوی من مناسب نبود.

----------


## tehranchi

با عرض سلام

ببخشید یخورده دیر می شه جواب من

آره دوست عزیزمون درست می گن تاپیک زیاد باز شده تو این زمینه ولی بازم توضیح می دم

برنامه نویسی سیمبین زبانش ++C هستش و چون با سیستم عامل سیمبین سرو کار داری یخورده کد نویسیش و انتظاری که از الگوریتمت داری ساخت یافته تر هستش خلاصه مدیریت حافظه بهتری داره امکانات بهتری در اختیارت می زاره و توابع API کاملتری داره اما نقطه ضعفش اینه که به دلیل اینکه پردازش گر های سری های مختلف نوکیا با هم فرق دارند در نتیجه سیستم عامل هاشونم با هم فرق دارند در نتیجه SDK هاشونم با هم فرق داره پس واسه هر سری یه SDK مخصوص به خودش وجود داره که مطابق اون کد کامپایل می شه و فقط روی همون سری جواب می ده. پس طیف کوچیکی از موبایل ها رو شما هدف قرار می دی و این بزرگترین نقطه ضعف برنامه نویسی C هستش

برنامه نویسی جاوا تقریبا از توابع کتابخانه ای API ضعیفی برخوردار هستش و در زمینه کارهای سیستمی زیاد نمیشه روش حساب کرد اونم به خاطر اینه که از یه Virtual Machine استفاده می کنه و در واقع ارتباط مستقیم با سخت افزار نداره خوب این عیب کمی نیست و اما بزرگترین حسنش که هنوز باعث شده سرپا بمونه البته به نظر بنده، اینکه کراس پلاتفورم هستش و قابلیت نصب و اجرا شدن در اکثر گوشی هایی که برنامه پذیر هستند را داره و این از نظر بازار و عموم خیلی مورد توجه قرار می گیره

حالا این با خود تو هستش که کذومشو انتخاب کنی بسته به نیاز خودت 

در مورد لینک اون SDK چشم چون SUN و NOKIA هر دوشون ایران تحریم کردن از لینک اونا نمیشه استفاده کرد خودم تو سایت خودم Upload می کنم شما استفاده کنید

با آرزوی موفقیت

----------


## mehrzad007

اگه دات نت کاری می تونی برای موبایل های مجهز به Win CE برنامه بنویسی . با visual studio 2005  فقط همون چیزایی که بلدی!

----------


## totfarangi

> اگه دات نت کاری می تونی برای موبایل های مجهز به Win CE برنامه بنویسی . با visual studio 2005 فقط همون چیزایی که بلدی!


یعنی برنامه را بنویسیم فقط طرز ذخیره کردنش فرق داره

----------


## kalami

چطور برای symbian میشه فارسی ساز نوشت؟(یه راهنمایی کوچولو لطفا)

----------

